# NFTS - Thoughts?



## TheRealSV (Apr 2, 2013)

Curious as to what people think about NFTS in Europe.  The same school Director of Harry Potter Movies David Yates graduated from.  Thinking of putting in an app there so curious as to thoughts on how well the program is, etc.  From what I hear they actually give you money to do your Senior thesis film and it's cheaper then AFI, USC, UCLA, and COLUMBIA.


----------



## RWF (Apr 2, 2013)

It's probably the best film school in the UK, no? Terence Davies, Lynne Ramsay, Michael Radford, David Yates, Roger Deakins among others. Richard Attenborough and Stephen Frears as staff. It was ranked #10 in the world in 2011 and #14 in 2012. Worth a shot. Probably one of the top 2 or 3 film schools in Europe.


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by RWF:
> It's probably the best film school in the UK, no? Terence Davies, Lynne Ramsay, Michael Radford, David Yates, Roger Deakins among others. Richard Attenborough and Stephen Frears as staff. It was ranked #10 in the world in 2011 and #14 in 2012. Worth a shot. Probably one of the top 2 or 3 film schools in Europe.



The price is good too. Only 31000 and they finance your first year and second year films. Nice!  A lot of scholarships to the EU and EEA folks not so much for USA but still it saves 10,000 as opposed to AFI, USC, Columbia, etc.


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought about this to before I applied to US schools. However, I considered it as a "safety school." Do you have other options?

The biggest thing you get out of school (other than a film education) is a wide network. How extensive is the network? How well known is that program in the US? What are the immediate post-graduation opportunities in the UK?


----------

